# New A6 Base Project



## redbullgotwings (Sep 29, 2011)

Okay so i just bought an Audi A6 Quattro 2.8l and it has some issues.
it has 87k on it and its a 99. its been taken care of timing belt was done at 80k oil changed every 3k and paperwork to prove it.
PO was dirving it and all of a sudden it started sputtering and bucking, he was 10 miles from home so he just drove it and parked it and then i bought. 
the car starts and rev's to about 2k rpm and then bogs down. 

*EDIT*: so i took my spark plugs out to test compression and this is what i found... they were covered in oil? it was on the wrench too so i think its a valve cover gasket leak. its on both cylinders 1 and 4 i havent checked any others. what do you guys think? could it be valve seals? 










here is the most recent scan 


Address 01: Engine Labels: 078-907-551-AHA.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 4D0 907 551 AH
Component and/or Version: 2.8L V6/5V MOTR AT D04
Software Coding: 06252
Work Shop Code: WSC 02325 
VCID: 6CD3C083361B
3 Faults Found:

17953 - Throttle Valve Controller: Malfunction 
P1545 - 35-00 - - 
16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 35-00 - - 
16688 - Cylinder 4: Misfire Detected 
P0304 - 35-00 - - 

Readiness: 0110 1101


so i think i need a coil pack and maybe a throttle body?
i dont know about the throttle body though i thought i would just need to do a TBA but when i went to do it, it said error. maybe thats cuz of the misfire. 

anyone's input would be great. thanks.

oh and pics


----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

Coil packs? I had a similar problem a while back and it was a bad coil pack.


----------



## redbullgotwings (Sep 29, 2011)

i just purchased a used coil pack from the classifieds and a new valve cover gasket from ECS.
i will keep this updated and let you know if it fixes the problem. 
i bought this car for 900$ i should make out pretty good on this one.


----------



## dieselgeek (Jun 23, 2004)

$900!!!!! Wow! You stole that car.


----------



## redbullgotwings (Sep 29, 2011)

dieselgeek said:


> $900!!!!! Wow! You stole that car.


i know i'm pretty pumped about it. part of me wants to keep it cuz it is sooo clean with no rust and only 87k on it. but i am broke and need the money right now.
but i am hoping i can get like 5k$ for it in such good condition with such low miles.


----------

